

Microsoft to buy Adobe? Shares jump. - casca
http://us.mobile.reuters.com/article/idCNN0721049120101007

======
facorreia
From reading the article, it's not clear the reporter that wrote it knows that
Flash is impractical on mobile and that even Adobe gave up on it for that
segment.

~~~
logotype
mobile browsers, yes. they're investing in AIR (which is Flash packaged as an
app).

